# عطل في جير اوتوماتيك



## qais84 (1 يونيو 2011)

*اريد حلا /عطل في جير اوتوماتيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء حفظكم الله :
اني اعاني من مشكلة في السيارة وراجعنا الكثير من المتخصصين ولكنهم عجزوا عن تشخيصها
و أملي فيكم كبير بعد الله انكم تساعدوني.
**المشكلة:
سيارة اوبل اوميجا ستيشن جير اوتوماتيك ، محرك 2000 ، موديل 1992
احيانا بتظهر اشارة (s) وبتصير ترمش وفي هذه الحالة بختلف عزم السيارة وأداؤها كثير
كإني واضع غيار رابع في سيارة جير عادي على سرعة بطيئة او مثل اللي بقوم عالغيار الثالث
وما بتروح هذه التعليقة الا اذا طفيت السيارة وارجعت شغلتها
** ملاحظة هامة : هذه المشكلة مش دائمة مرات بتقعد اسابيع ما بتظهر ومرات بترجع.
ولما راجعنا المتخصصين كل واحد بحكي شكل وما عرفولها والملاحظة اللي ذكرتها كانت 
من اسباب عدم المعرفة على حد قولهم
ان شاء الله اكون وصلتلكم المعلومة راجيا تعاونكم وانا مستعد لأي استفسار.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يونيو 2011)

اخي هناك العديد من الاسباب الممكنة وهناك سؤال قد يضيق الاحتمالات نسبيا :
هل ما تقصده هو حدوث رجة (صدمة) ؟
واذا كانت كذلك فهل تحدث عند النقل من الاولي للثانية ، أم من الثانية للثالثة ؟


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولاً انصحك بعمل فحص كمبيوتر عند الوكيل او اي ورشة متخصصة وأمينة.
ثانياً اغلب مشاكل ناقل الحركة الألي تكون من حساس موجود على مدخل الهواء الى المحرك(ثرتل بودي) هذا الحساس دوره قياس مقدار فتحة دخول الهواء الى المحرك وبالتالي تغييرالسرعة لتناسب مقدار الفتحة.
كذلك يوجد حساس اخر غالباً يكون ملتصق بناقل الحركة وذراع التغيير . آمل الكشف عليهما قبل اي عمل .ولك تحياتي


----------



## moskva (7 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز :
بما انه عند حدوث المشكله بس تطفي السياره و ترجع تشغلها بختفي وهذا يعني انو الخلل في نظام كهربائي و ليس ميكانيكي ,يفضل فحص السياره بجهاز فحص الشركه . اذا كان العطل في الجير ف احتمال كبير يكون بالفالف بودي, او برشرات الفالف بودي .فنصيحة افحص السيارة بالاول قبل كل شيء.


----------



## wassim sahyoun (7 يونيو 2011)

المشكلة هي هناك فيشة فوق الفيتيس يجب تنظيفها او رشها بمادة تنظيف هذا ما يجب عملة اولا انتبه عند نزع الفيشة انزعها بانتباه وعند جمعها تاكد من انها بمكانها المناسب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم اعتقد بان الاخ (wassim) قد توصل الى الحل جرب ما ذكره واذا لم تنجح هذه الطريقة فانا اعتقدبان حساس ناقل السرعة الموجود قي اعلى الكير والمربوط بالفيشة التى نوه عليها الاخ (wassim) حدث به خلل يمكن ان تفحصه في ورشة متخصصة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## هاني وحيد (28 يونيو 2011)

الفحص العلمي يقتضي التالي اولا فحص سلامة التوصيل لمجموعة البلفات والحساسات والميكروسوتش الموجود على ظهر الجير والتاكد من مقاومة البلفات ويمكن اعطاء خطوط البلفات خط كهرباء والتاكد من عملها يتم ذلك من ناحية فيشة لوحة التحكم للجير tcm ويجب ايضا تنظيف فيش الحساسات(2 حساس احدهما لدخل الجير والاخر لخرجه) ابدا بذلك واخبرنا ماذاحدث معك .


----------



## جليل المهداوي (29 مارس 2012)

اخي العزير اعطال الاوبل اول شي افحص شحن السيارة مهم جداا اذاكان عالي يدمر الكير ومن ثم سلكتر سويج tbs


----------



## نمرالدين (7 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot] تحياتي للجميع [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ان اشتغال مؤشر [/FONT](s)[FONT=&quot] والذي هو مختصر لكلمة [/FONT](service)[FONT=&quot] في معظم الاعطال هو بسبب رلي الفيول بمب [/FONT](fuel pump rely )[FONT=&quot] والذي موقعه امام منظومة [/FONT](power brake)[FONT=&quot] تحت غطاء المحرك في سيارات الاوميكا . تحياتي للجميع .[/FONT]​


----------



## الهندس العراقي (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا على تواصلكم ومعلوماتكم


----------

